# Bill Dance bloopers



## mainaman (Jun 14, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/POdOBXOXQts[/video]

Have you guys seen those?
I am falling off my chair every time I watch them

Sorry I could not figure out how to imbed the video.


----------



## Mike Davis (Jun 15, 2011)

haha Great stuff!


----------



## mainaman (Jun 15, 2011)

This one has more clips, some I have not seen before
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVwZ7Ymh3mo&feature=related


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 15, 2011)

Who the hell is Bill Dance?


----------



## mainaman (Jun 15, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> Who the hell is Bill Dance?


 
Who cares, bit the bloopers are funny IMHO.


----------

